# Chicago sub looking for more work



## procash4 (Feb 20, 2009)

new equipment 8'plow vbox salter 3/4ton truck. Currently have a contract to a company who calls me only when it's convenient to them. I just can't sit around and wait for the phone call while everybody else is out and making money. Looking for a regular route and willing to work my butt off


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

how much per hr u looking for


----------



## procash4 (Feb 20, 2009)

$70 per hour


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

How far are you from McHenry County?


----------



## procash4 (Feb 20, 2009)

about 50 miles


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

it has to snow before anyone can put you to work


----------

